# Not a TT



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit of descent weather for a change so I gave the Golf a good clean and mini detail


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Luv your engine bay, but never looked once, let alone twice at a Golf.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Luv your engine bay, but never looked once, let alone twice at a Golf.
> Hoggy.


Says the man who drives a Corsa :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Luv your engine bay, but never looked once, let alone twice at a Golf.
> ...


Hi, It is a VXR Nurburg 220 ish bhp & I Luv it. it looks the part as well.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Call it what you need to it's still the CHAVS favour a Corsa 
If we are talking figures it's a stage 2+ 4 wheel drive DSG R running 363BHP no ish about it :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, I not doubting the performance/handling, & probably a nice car, it just looks boring.*Not yours of course*
34 years ago XR3 instead of a Golf, 2 years ago VXR Nurburg instead of a Golf..IMO both look nicer than a Golf.
Why do we still have MK1 TTs, they're nicer looking than the others.
Hoggy.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks awesome mate


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks great dude! Everything ties in nicely. I'm not a massive lover of vdubs but gotta say I'm with you on the corsa/ golf debate. Corsa VXR's just seem a bit juvenile when compared to GTI's or R's. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice Andy, love my Golf even though it's just a 1.6 diesel SE estate it's a great daily work horse.

Warren.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

My other car's a MK5 golf as well. They just make the best diesels  ....well before that unfortunate lying business...


----------

